# Very Short Ballet Video. What do you think?



## ByDrey

Last few weeks I had the privilege to meet and share a few days with a amazing dance company. Please watch, share & like (on youtube) if you enjoy it. I'm pretty sure most dancer feel the same about the amazing and inspiring art of Ballet and Dnacing .


----------



## Pugg

Shame it's so short.


----------

